# MonstHer's first time natural hospital birth *updated* post 77 photos



## MonstHer

She was born 11.11.11, at 37 weeks 5 days gestation. 
6 lbs
7:10 am
name: Luna Mary (lastname)
completely drug/augmentation free, a natural birth in the hospital!! (ow, lol) 
Was in early labor for about 2 1/2 days, waters broke Tues, I think, then it kicked off like crazy into active labor at around 8 pm thursday latenight. Got to hospital at 6 cm's dilated at around 1 am, and the rest is history. 
I'll write my birth story soon and post in appropriate section.
Here are some grainy iphone photos! haha.
The first one she has a milk beard from nursing. lol. : P
I am sooooo soooooooooooooooooo HAPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYY:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::blush::blush:

Full Birth Story:

Okay, so here it is.
It has taken me quite a while to actually sit down and type out. I was sorting out some feelings about it. 
It all started on Tuesday Nov 8 at around 2 p.m. I was in the shower when I felt a different kind of fluid on my legs; it was my waters slowly leaking. 

I was only 37w 2d, so probably I was in denial that anything was happening. I went about my day normally, the only thing being different was that I was wearing a sanitary pad. I will say though, I packed the rest of my hospital gear and cleaned the house thoroughly. 

Wensday the next day at around 4 pm, I started feeling mini period like pains. My waters or whatever they were, had stopped leaking, so I still thought nothing of it. However, I had my show. It wasnt bloody or anything, rather just a clear mucus plug.

Fast forward a few hours, and I actually started having mild contractions, they were about 25 minutes apart lasting 45 seconds. I drove to the store with my husband and bought a labor/exercise ball, and some tennis balls for massage during labor.
I called my doula to let her know what was going on.

I went to bed that night at around 10:30, but was promptly woken up at 1:45 to some more serious contractions. They were about every 15 minutes at this point, slightly more painful lasting around 45 seconds. I couldnt sleep and stayed awake emailing my family and friends about the impending baby. I started taking my temperature every hour in case I started to get an infection. I still had a slow leak of amniotic fluid with an unmistakable bleachy smell, but I was playing it safe because it had been two days since I first thought I was leaking. 

I tried to sleep and rest but the contractions were waking me up. I resumed the rest of the morning crocheting my baby a blanket, rolling around on the birthing ball and listening to my body. 

As the day progressed, I started getting more and more excited. By this time it was Thursday afternoon and I knew Luna was coming. The contractions were still manageable at around 4 p.m Thursday, but they started getting more serious as the evening wore on. By 6 p.m, they were lasting 60 seconds and were every 8-10 minutes. 
My husband came home from work and I started bossing him around to give me tea and backrubs. 

The contractions started getting more and more intense to where I couldnt talk whilst I was having them. I started walking around the house and moving frantically. I drank tons of water, probably a gallon and a half throughout the day, as I was getting increasingly thirsty. 
We called my doula and she coached me by phone, saying that I need to take a walk and to call her back.

Well, the mile-long walk did wonders, and sped up contractions significantly. 
They were coming on every 5 minutes lasting about 90 seconds. I was finally in active labor. We called her again and she coached me a while through the contractions via speak speakerphone, reminding me to breath. I was on all fours in my living room. 
My husband started getting nervous and asked her to come over. 

I believe being physically active and having aerobic training really helped here. I did not having any birthing or breathing classes. I am, however, an avid runner, and that is what I pictured and how I made myself breath during the contractions. I pictured myself running, knew the routes well and always saw myself getting to the phone-pole or next stop-sign. I used the same breathing pattern as when I would begin to sprint during interval training. 

By the time the doula arrived, I was getting vocal. As a private, introverted person, this was highly out of the norm for me. I cant even explain the sounds. The contractions would take me out of my body during the peak, and I let them push Luna and Luna further down. 
It all gets slightly fuzzy from here. I was sort of lolling about the house, drinking water and tea. My husband had made me a snack of a fried egg on toast and some orange slices. I ate that in between contractions because I knew I couldnt eat at the hospital. 

I had my husband turn on music, and my doula was giving me pressurized massaging during contractions. 

We decided at around 12:30 a.m. that we needed to leave now. I was beginning to feel pressure on my cervix and had intermittent needs to push. 

The car ride wasnt that bad, it took about 20 minutes. My doula was distracting me with stories of her births on the way over, while I was working on breathing through contractions.

We got to triage and they took absolutely forever to get anyone to check me. I was in there about an hour contracting. When they did come in, they started asking me questions about my water breaking and pain, (I lied and said it broke that afternoon so they wouldnt freak out and automatically assume I had an infection, since it had, in fact, broken three days before that). The doctor came in and took a look at my birth plan, he didnt like it and let me know, arguing with me about certain aspects of it. We negotiated on some things, and he figured out I wasnt an idiot I think. He was a family practice doctor and I was fine with it. 
He examined me and saw hair, :D, He stated I was at 6 cms and my station was 0.

It turns out my test result of GBS came back positive, so I had to go on the penicillin drip. I guess it was good then I got there when I did and not later like I had originally wanted. 

I got to the labor room after being in triage for 1.5 hours. I started walking around the room, my doula asked for the birthing ball. They allowed me to drink water whenever I wanted since I was low risk and already at 6 cms. I didnt have to be on the saline drip and I could walk, and move about the room as I pleased. We had a little snag with the monitors because A.) I did NOT like them, they really hurt, especially the one counting contractions, so we loosened it and put a pad around the strap where it was tight. They also let my husband hold the fetal heartbeat moniter on me for 15 minutes every hour instead of it being strapped. Luna was just moving around too much, and I was complaining too much. Lol. I had intermittent monitoring throughout labor and I enjoyed my luck. 

Here is where it really gets hard to recall anything. I will try to be brutally honest. I wanted to go through this naturally and I wanted to stick to my goal of a medication free birth. (Other than the surprise of needing penicillin)

The contractions were getting so painful. I was crying and growling and screaming through each one. 
The only feeling I can discern from the others is ANGER. I was angry because they hurt so much and I was losing control. 
I was MAD they were taking over me and I couldnt breath properly couldnt concentrate. So I fought them. 
My doula and husband helped me emmensely. I was drinking water like crazy and breathing like I was in a full on sprint in each contraction, where as, during the blessed breaks I would nearly pass-out from exhaustion. They went on and on like this when I started feeling the urge to bear down again. It was around 4 or 5 a.m. They called in the nurse to checked me. I was only at 8 cms and I was pissed!!!
So I started walking around the room frantically stretching, doing lunges and rotating my hips. Needless to say I was dripping blood everywhere. Haha.
Luna was being pushed down and putting a lot of pressure on my perineum. 
I cant remember much at point, but I started going blind. I actually couldnt see, and all I saw were shapes and flashes of lights for about two hours. 

At around 6:30 a.m, I started pushing involuntarily, they checked me again and thank bananas I was finally at 10 cms and plus 2!!!
It was time to push. They told me to get on the bed, which I did on all fours. The nurse told me to turn around on my back and screamed at her NO!! It hurt. The doctor came and told me he would do something to the bed, (I wasnt really listening and couldnt) but he said the bed goes vertical and that I can hold onto things, And that I wont be in lithotomy.

So they did some crazy thing to the bed. It was odd, it went into stair sections and I was sort of standing in the stirrups and holding onto the bars. I was in kind of a squat. I was ready to push.

My husband on one side, a nurse on the other helping to hold my legs (I asked, as I was so, so weak at this point) My doula was in the background telling me how to push and breath.
I was told to push with contractions. The doctor was very helpful and kind (what happened to the arguing jackass from earlier? Lol) I was pushing but he said I was pushing with my legs, and I needed to push like I had a bowel movement with contractions. He had me feel lunas head. I did, and got some extra courage and strength. I pushed about six or seven more times with all my might, and out popped Lunas head. I did feel the ring of fire, but it wasnt all that bad, actually. 
The rest of her body came after that and I think I may have passed out for a few seconds because I cant remember anything until they put her on my chest. 
My husband said her cord was short and the doctor was scared of backflow, so clamped early against my birth-plan, and my husband cut the cord. I was fine with it since Luna was healthy and okay. I delivered my placenta three minutes after Luna with minimal bleeding, on my own and without the shot. The doctor was pleased. My doctor checked me over and told me I didnt tear at all! Just a graze which I didnt even feel afterward.
When I came to, Luna was cooing at me, laying down and wriggling. She was actually smiling and I put her to my breast. She latched immediately had the biggest eyes. I love her. She was covered in varnix because she was early I think, but I didnt care. She was mine and I earned her. She knew exactly who I was; she only had eyes for me. 
When my husband spoke, she turned her eyes towards his, and we felt she knew him too. My husband sat beside me and started crying.
My doula was snapping photos and more photos.
She was on my chest for an hour, and they took her away to be weighed and washed. I consented to the vitamin K shot and the antibiotic drops since my waters had broken so early and I was GBS positive.
The nurses congratulated me and told me they never saw anything like that; a natural birth for a first time mom. It was their first. They asked what I did prior to coming to the hospital. I think they were getting labor tips from me! 

It was a full moon that night, which I think suits her name. Haha. 
She turned a week old yesterday and is doing well. She had to go under the bili lights for about 12 hours, two days after she was born because of slight jaundice, but everything is great now. 
We are breastfeeding exclusively; she is a champion. 
We are in love with her, and are the happiest weve ever been. 
To first time moms/mums wanting to do it naturally, you CAN do it.
Be informed and educate yourself prior to going in. Have a plan. Dont let them deliver your baby for you. YOU have to do it.
Labor is hard work, thats why its called labor. 
Here is photo of her an hour after she was delivered:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1387.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 180









IMG_1383.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 157









IMG_1369.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Blah11

Well done!


----------



## hubblybubbly

she's totally gorgeous, congrats xx


----------



## Gems89

Yay congratulations to you!

She is the spitting image of you!

Gorgeous!


----------



## mildred81

Well done hun, she is beautiful and a gorgeous name too x


----------



## flippityflop

Awww, congratulations!


----------



## jellybeansmum

shes gorgeous! looks just like you!! is she home? well done!!


----------



## Amy31

Congratulations she is lovely :hugs:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Awww cute little milk beard baby ^_^ Congratulations :)


----------



## mrsbw

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful.
All the best with her x


----------



## Minnyb

Congrats! So cute and she's so like you-my babies never look like me, only their daddy! :)


----------



## MonstHer

haha, that's what my husband said too! He's jealous. He's like, "Where's the me?!?"

^Yes, we are home now. They boarded us for two days because of hospital policies.

I got out of this stretchmark and tear free, I feel kinda like I did a crime! hahaha


----------



## MonstHer

Thanks everyone!
I am so at peace and so incredibly happy. :D We are so bonded, I am so in love with her, they put her on my chest immediately for 40 minutes after my husband cut the cord and I nursed her right then and there. I love her...

It was such an incredible natural high!
Never felt anything like right after delivery. I mean Wow.


----------



## ProudMum

hospital policies??

congrats btw.. xx


----------



## booboomagoo

She's gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## MonstHer

ProudMum said:


> hospital policies??
> 
> congrats btw.. xx

Yea, for first time moms, this hospital makes them stay 48 hours. :/
I didn't like it, but meh, I had a healthy lovely baby the way I wanted!
what was 2 more days.

They helped me establish breastfeeding too, I wasn't quite sure I was doing it right. :blush:


----------



## mj2004

Wow, congrats she is adorable!!


----------



## Kmx

Wow Congrats she's lovely xxxxx


----------



## FirstLadyM

:flower: Congrats! Glad you didn't have any problems with sneaky nurses lol. And on my birthday! 11.11.11 she's gonna be your good luck charm.


----------



## Bid

Congratulations!


----------



## pipsbabybean

lovely pics she's gorgeous. loving the hair! congrats!!


----------



## PalmTrees

Awww... the "milk beard" pic. :flower: She's beautiful... Congrats!


----------



## booboomagoo

Also, wanted to add... doesn't she have a neat birthday! 11.11.11!!


----------



## DG1984

Congrats, she is adorable :)


----------



## diz

ahhh, congratulations and well done - she's beautiful x


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats Monsther! Just the kind of birth you wanted! She is beautiful!


----------



## Belle25

What a gorgeous baby!

You got a 11/11/11 baby!!

Congratulations on a lovely girl.
xx


----------



## Speccy

Congratulations - she is beautiful!! So glad you had a good experience :flower:


----------



## kali131

Aw!! Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Congratulations!!!! :dance:


----------



## pixiepower

congratulations, and well done on your birth  x


----------



## cupcakemomma

Congrats! Hadn't seen you on here in a while, I was hoping it was for this reason :) :) :) She's absolutely adorable, looks just like you! I love her name, too, it's beautiful.


----------



## littlelady23

congrats! xx


----------



## BoBo

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## Meldy84

awww congrats hun xx


----------



## Kristin52

congrats shes beautiful! she looks JUST like you !xx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww she is gorgeous, lovely name too. Congrats :D xx


----------



## JackiePed

Hoorayyyyyy for you!!


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats on the birth of your gorgeous daughter!!! I love her name!!!!

Well done hon, and what a fab date of birth xx


----------



## Autumntx

congrats! Shes precious and good for you for being able to do it natural! I'm hoping I can too:)


----------



## Sonyalouise

Congrats


----------



## mum2b2009

she lovely..gongrats


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations! she's adorable :) x


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## creatingpeace

Love her full head of hair! Gorgeous way to go!


----------



## queenlavera

She is beautiful, congrats mama!!


----------



## cait

well done! sounds like you had a long one too so congrats on getting her out med free, amazing! she is gorgeous!! x


----------



## LouLou78

Congratulations, well done. You must be sooooo proud. xx


----------



## Green Glitter

She's beautiful, congrats! :)


----------



## Sarah24

She's wonderful, huge congratulations!!! Hope you're both doing well xxxx


----------



## esmemuppet

Gorgeous, congrats xx


----------



## robinator

Congratulations!!


----------



## franny_k

Yay! Congratulations! Am thrilled for you xx


----------



## mspotter

Congratulations :0)
xx


----------



## Wanabump

Congratulations, gorgeous baby xx


----------



## Maman

yah! glad all went well shes a little cutie xxx


----------



## Ginaerhol

congrats x


----------



## Nyn

Huge congratulations hun she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats well done hun


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!! I would be jealous if I were your OH too - it looks like he had nothing to do with her, like you were cloned. Lol. Glad you're all able to enjoy each other now. :)


----------



## Beccy23

aww beautiful well done :D


----------



## MonstHer

Thanks everyone. :D
I posted my birth story in the appropriate section, for those who care to read it or are curious. : D


----------



## MonstHer

What the hell, can this be combined in my other thread rather than moved?
Other people announce their stuff in third tri and it doesn't get moved.
I have a separate birth story thread. This is not fair and is selective on the moderator's end!!!!
Atleast Please add it to the other one so I don't have two threads in the same forum!


----------



## 01k204

Congrats!


----------



## MonstHer

Thanks! :D


----------



## kate1984

Wow your amazing!


----------



## k8y

Great story well done. She's a gorgeous baby, love her dark hair !


----------



## Vickie

MonstHer said:


> What the hell, can this be combined in my other thread rather than moved?
> Other people announce their stuff in third tri and it doesn't get moved.
> I have a separate birth story thread. This is not fair and is selective on the moderator's end!!!!
> Atleast Please add it to the other one so I don't have two threads in the same forum!

The threads have been merged. 

It certainly isn't a case of favoritism. Your thread was noticed and therefore moved to the appropriate forum (Birth Announcements and Birth Stories).

I've updated your original post with a full birth story but am unable to add the pictures unfortunately.


----------



## MonstHer

^Thanks for doing that! I didn't want be redundant.


Anyway, thanks ladies!!!

here are some more photos of her at one week old!!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







face.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16









in chair.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 17









laying down.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LouLou78

Wow, gorgeous. That last photo looks like alot like you! Love all that hair. She is precious, enjoy every minute, it goes by so quickly. :)


----------



## MonstHer

Thanks!
We think it's already grown like a quarter inch past her ears since birth.
At this rate I'll be giving her pigtails by 4 months of age. :haha:
I love her. :cloud9:


----------



## t33cup

aww congratulations! :D


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations!! She is beautiful. Alistair also has some jaundice...they didn't put him under the lights but instead are having us supplement with formula in addition to breastmilk (which I wasn't happy with at first but if it gets him better I will do it).

I totally know what you went through as I was 'natural' until 9 cms...I'm very impressed you went totally natural all the way through pushing! :thumbup: 

I also got to push in a vertical position with the squatting bar...it didn't help shorten my pushing stage (4 hours) like it did for you though. Either way it felt more empowering and made so much more sense than pushing on your back!


----------



## MonstHer

Allie84 said:


> Congratulations!! She is beautiful. Alistair also has some jaundice...they didn't put him under the lights but instead are having us supplement with formula in addition to breastmilk (which I wasn't happy with at first but if it gets him better I will do it).
> 
> I totally know what you went through as I was 'natural' until 9 cms...I'm very impressed you went totally natural all the way through pushing! :thumbup:
> 
> I also got to push in a vertical position with the squatting bar...it didn't help shorten my pushing stage (3 hours) like it did for you though. Either way it felt more empowering and made so much more sense than pushing on your back!


Hey Allie, sorry took so long to reply.
That's odd about the formula, is he taking bfing well now?
Wonder why they gave him that instead of the lights?
Maybe he's better off that way.
Luna screamed and screamed for probably 9 out of the 12 hours she was under, got slightly dehydrated and managed to lose some weight from the stress of being under the lights. She was cold and hated the mask. 
:growlmad: It was the hardest thing ever, not being able to pick her up out from under the lights. I wanted to make her feel better you know?


For a moment I did think about requesting some morphine, but then things happened so fast. haha. :haha: And I didn't want it affecting Luna. I definitely did not want the epidural because I didn't want to remain immobile on the bed, or have a catheter. I have issues entrusting myself in the care of other people. (except my husband) :nope: 

The bed was awesome, glad they've made something like that rather then just having the plain old lithotomy position! Especially for those under the epi. 3 hours is quite a long time! Holy hell. You are a real hero.
My pushing was about 10 minutes and I thought I was dying, lol.


----------



## rosie272

Well done, she is beautiful :flow:


----------



## toria_vin

Awww Congrats! :) x x


----------



## MonstHer

Thanks you guys! :happydance:

I just wanted to update with photos.

Luna has gained almost three pounds since regaining back to her birth weight of 6 lbs at her two week appointment! She's now a healthy 8 lbs 11 oz. 

She's sleeping. heh heh heh
 



Attached Files:







sleeping 1.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9









sleeping 2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10


----------

